# DSi Or Xbox360



## LivingToDie (Jan 16, 2009)

hi 
i have 200 Euros
i can buy a dsi or an xbox 360
i already have a ds but its really screwed... the touch screen is f*cked and well yeah dsi has really good functions and is better then my normal ds(phat)
My brother has a ps3 but i almost can not play on it because he doesnt allow me
with 200 euro i can buy or a dsi or a xbox360 

Hope you can help me choose (give reasons pls)

Thanks


----------



## EG09 (Jan 16, 2009)

deffo xbox360 it has loads of brilliant games


----------



## da_head (Jan 16, 2009)

r u serious? a ds with a shitty camera and a new menu
or the best console of the generation?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, you already know how great the DS is. If you want to continue playing these great games, get the DSi and a new DSi flashcart (AceKard 2i, EZ-Flash Vi or TTDSi). If you'd rather have something like the PS3, get the 360. It's that simple.


----------



## Nocturnius (Jan 16, 2009)

360. it should be a simple answer. I mean sure the ds has good games. but The 360 has alot of awesome games (most are shooter) but still good! Great Very great Online Community. Unlike the wack lame Nintendo wifi >:{   Also it depends what style of games you like. 360 is well known for their shooters. Look up their top 360 games and most are shooters. Obviously they have non shooter games but for me half is good and the other half is money badly spent. Good thing is. the 360 has loads of games out allready.   I had a 360 and a PS3 but i gave them to my older brother. He plays a lot more than I do and I don't play much games anymore. To put it in a few words lol Get a 360 not a dsi. like da_head said. shitty camera and a not so impressive new menu or the current best console of the generation.    ( I still believe PS3 will get better as time passes. Like the ps1 and ps2 did.)  Get a 360! you will not be disappointed!

Oh and yea. With a 360. Get the exclusive awesome games and rub it in your bro's face. Cuz the ps3 lacks in exclusivity compared to the 360 which almost every exclusive is a big hit. He will ask to play your 360 and you will say no FOO! lol


----------



## Prime (Jan 16, 2009)

Xbox 360 Hands down

It is basically the best console of this generation


----------



## LivingToDie (Jan 17, 2009)

but xbox games are pretty expensive and you cant mod it ...
also i ''have'' a ps3
i dont know if these are reasons to stop me from buying......


----------



## da_head (Jan 17, 2009)

12philip12 said:
			
		

> but xbox games are pretty expensive and you cant mod it ...


where have u been?


----------



## ball2012003 (Jan 17, 2009)

xbox 360 definitely
dsi is out of the picture


----------



## LivingToDie (Jan 17, 2009)

how can dsi be out of the picture if its still coming to the picture ...


----------



## Isaiah (Jan 17, 2009)

Personally I would spend it on CANDY


----------



## War (Jan 17, 2009)

Xbox 360. It has loads of amazing games and awesome online. 

The DSi is a waste of money. Keep your current DS or turn it in for store credit and throw in some more money for a DS Lite.


----------



## LivingToDie (Jan 17, 2009)

but i mean... dsi is like a dsl but then perfected ? like corrected the wrong things so it should be better right ???


----------



## wilddenim (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd do what War suggested. 

I don't have a xbox360 myself but I would buy xbox 360 instead of DSi - the games are still the same as DS, just a new menu, crappy 0.3MP cameras and DSi ware. 

XBOX360 - with right tools, you can mod it. Just need the right people and sites


----------



## ryukyus (Jan 17, 2009)

definitely xbox  360 it has  way better graphic, even though that  red ring of death will probably come up,  and already owned a  dslite, so dsi can suck it


----------



## DarkLG (Jan 17, 2009)

How the f***do you compare a DSi to a 360.If I were you I would get the 360 without thinking about it no DSi can replace a 360.


----------



## CyberFish (Jan 17, 2009)

Nocturnius said:
			
		

> Oh and yea. With a 360. Get the exclusive awesome games and rub it in your bro's face. Cuz the ps3 lacks in exclusivity compared to the 360 which almost every exclusive is a big hit. He will ask to play your 360 and you will say no FOO! lol



2006/early 2007 called. They want their pitiful excuse back.

Its all what you want. Since you already have a DS, Id just go with a 360 and replace the DS later.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 17, 2009)

Nocturnius said:
			
		

> Oh and yea. With a 360. Get the exclusive awesome games and rub it in your bro's face. Cuz the ps3 lacks in exclusivity compared to the 360 which almost every exclusive is a big hit. He will ask to play your 360 and you will say no FOO! lol


most of the games are not even exclusives as they can be found on the PC

the actually "360 only" exclusive list is pretty weak


----------



## Nocturnius (Jan 17, 2009)

edit: never mind. to tired to possibly start any debate issues. it would be off topic in a way lol


----------



## Prime (Jan 17, 2009)

I disagree Joe, The 360 has a soild 360 only set of games.



			
				12philip12 said:
			
		

> and you cant mod it .



Wrong, You can mod it.


----------



## LivingToDie (Jan 18, 2009)

whats the dfference between an us dsi and a eu dsi ?
dollars are cheaper than euros so i can save money and buy them both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (i found a ''job'')

Could the US dsi play EU Games 
and will it play EU Flashcards ?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 18, 2009)

Prime said:
			
		

> Xbox 360 Hands down
> 
> It is basically the best console of this generation



Not basically, it is by a massive margin. I own all three, Wii as everyone knows is meh, and the PS3 feels like the best next gen machine youve ever owned right up until you start playing games on it. Honestly everything on it is soooo long, you stick a game in for the first time, 20 minute install, then it downloads the updates, another 20 minute wait, then the update installs 10 more minutes, I fell asleep waiting for metal gear to get going! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DSi sucks too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: metal gear sucks too, it wishes it was gears!


(buy 360)


----------



## LivingToDie (Jan 18, 2009)

well i dont know...
kinda depends on :
*what the difference is between dsi in us and dsi in eu
Could the US dsi play EU Games 
and will it play EU Flashcards ?*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 18, 2009)

12philip12 said:
			
		

> well i dont know...
> kinda depends on :
> *what the difference is between dsi in us and dsi in eu
> Could the US dsi play EU Games
> and will it play EU Flashcards ?*



The differences will probably be language options.  The EU version will probably have a bunch of languages in it that the US one won't.  The DS games are region free but the DSiWare games are region locked.  For flashcarts you'll need a DSi compatible flashcart like the AK2i, regular flashcarts won't work.

I'd say go for a 360 over a DSi as well, specially if you've already got a DS.


----------



## stephenophof (Jan 18, 2009)

I should choose for Xbox 360, because it has better games than the DS/DSi.


----------



## Jax (Jan 18, 2009)

If you already have a DS, buy the 360.


----------



## LivingToDie (Jan 18, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> 12philip12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As the dsi has more''power'' then the normal ds  will it be possible to create a gba emulator (for flashcards) on it ?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 18, 2009)

12philip12 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not as far as I know.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 21, 2009)

For sure go for the 360, save up some more money and get a new ds lite, get the DS lite when the DSi is releases, the price of the DS lite will be very cheap after it does.


----------



## LivingToDie (Jan 21, 2009)

i just checked... for 150 euros i can get an ''arcade pack'' i get 5 stupid games and 512 MB ... thats NOTHING... to have a good start i need to buy the elite pak ... that has 120 GB and 1 game but the problem is thats 300 euros... so first the dsi ???
eventually i am going to buy them both so i guess i buy dsi first


----------



## jlj (Jan 25, 2009)

How many xbox fanboys on a nintendo forum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I would go with the DSi due to flashcards basicly a free "24 hour" trial of any game. You can also take it anywhere and you don't play like $50< for a black one. 

edit:
Also look at his sig:
"Favorite games : No more heroes - ssbb - ssbm - gow - ff7crisis core - dissidia - chrono trigger
Favorite genre : RPG - MMORPG - Adventure"

Well that is mostly Nintendo games and you Favorite genre pretty much sums up DS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or DS- I


----------



## LivingToDie (Jan 31, 2009)

i have read that when you have modded you xbox and ''if'' (I SAY IF!!!) you want to burn GAMES then those are like 16 GB
but 16 GB doesnt go on a normal dvd disc so that would mean you have to use dubbel layer dvds ? (FU*KING EXPENSIVE)
and also ''they'' say that the torrents only got 0 to 2 seeders (with 16GB that would take veeeeerrrryyyyy long)

(im not saying im modding it and that i will use backup games) so for the ones that are using the modded xbox to play illegal games they cant download--> burn so they are forced to BUY the games ??

???


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 31, 2009)

12philip12 said:
			
		

> i have read that when you have modded you xbox and ''if'' (I SAY IF!!!) you want to burn GAMES then those are like 16 GB
> but 16 GB doesnt go on a normal dvd disc so that would mean you have to use dubbel layer dvds ? (FU*KING EXPENSIVE)
> and also ''they'' say that the torrents only got 0 to 2 seeders (with 16GB that would take veeeeerrrryyyyy long)
> 
> ...



As far as I know 360 games use standard dual layer discs.


----------



## Anakir (Jan 31, 2009)

I didn't bother to read the first 3 pages so, apologies if I missed the answer.

Do you travel a lot? If so, DSi.

If you have a lot of free time on your hand 'cause you're in high school or something, go for 360. Simple as that. I prefer a portable gaming device over consoles 'cause I go out a lot (bus to school, bus here and there, chill with friends, etc).

Edit: And you can just buy a touch screen replacement for your DS. That'll leave you with enough money to have both 360 and DS.


----------



## Orangegamer (Jan 31, 2009)

12philip12 said:
			
		

> but xbox games are pretty expensive and _*you cant mod it ...*_
> also i ''have'' a ps3
> i dont know if these are reasons to stop me from buying......


u said u can't mod it
i beg to differ
a load of people in the world have modded there xbox 360
my cousin has modded his 360
so...what i think?
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
.....
done thinking

XBOX 360!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
denfintely 360
it has great games
most people on this forum has one
some of the games from PS3 is on 360
so....yeah....360!!!!!!


----------



## thawkins1 (Feb 14, 2009)

360 hands down rapes every console or handheld on the market now, so 360 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Not basically, it is by a massive margin. I own all three, Wii as everyone knows is meh, and the PS3 feels like the best next gen machine youve ever owned right up until you start playing games on it. Honestly everything on it is soooo long, you stick a game in for the first time, 20 minute install, then it downloads the updates, another 20 minute wait, then the update installs 10 more minutes, I fell asleep waiting for metal gear to get going!



I know right!! When I first bought my PS3 I had to wait a shit load of time to just play... On the first night I seriously only played 20 minutes before I was too tired to play anymore because of the LONG setup lol. But now my PS3 doesn't get touched.


----------



## LivingToDie (Feb 14, 2009)

if i buy both i dont have enough money for the xbox games i think
and if i mod xbox360 i cant play online.........


----------



## Jackreyes (Feb 14, 2009)

LivingToDie said:
			
		

> if i buy both i dont have enough money for the xbox games i think
> and if i mod xbox360 i cant play online.........


The question is, do you want a cheaper portable console that you pretty much almost have... the DSi is only a tiny step up from the DSL which is only a tiny step up from a DS Phat.
Or, do you want a good home console that has brilliant graphics and brilliant games, sure it'll cost more upfront, and in the long run, but it IS worth it.


----------



## fuuuuuu (Feb 25, 2009)

LivingToDie said:
			
		

> if i buy both i dont have enough money for the xbox games i think
> and if i mod xbox360 i cant play online.........


You can play online  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 however there is always a chance that you "could" be banned as noone at this point knows exactly how MS are banning people, There are quite good ways to avoid getting banned etc but of course its all just speculation, As someone who just bought a 360 after having a ps3 for almost 2 years now the 360 has had just about the same hands on time! (Well i play alot of chess on the ps3 but thats about it)


----------



## ricky23i (Feb 26, 2009)

12philip12 said:
			
		

> i just checked... for 150 euros i can get an ''arcade pack'' i get 5 stupid games and 512 MB ... thats NOTHING... to have a good start i need to buy the elite pak ... that has 120 GB and 1 game but the problem is thats 300 euros... so first the dsi ???
> eventually i am going to buy them both so i guess i buy dsi first


get a 360, buy a new touchscreen for your ds and then Save$. I would buy both but I got money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, get 2 360 one for backups one for originals.


----------



## Sstew (Feb 26, 2009)

Um 360 hands down. Better Graphics, Better Games, Much better online, Besides RROD its much better in almost every aspect.


----------



## Tanas (Feb 26, 2009)

Get the 360 and a $3 touch screen to repair your DS.


----------



## Beast (Feb 26, 2009)

If I had to choose i'd pick 360 and repair my ds

*Posts merged*

If I had to choose i'd pick 360 and repair my ds


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 27, 2009)

Buy a 360, and mod it. Yes you can play online. You can buy dl dvds from newegg. 30 for $40. Also, don't use torrents for console games (unless you are in a private tracker). You most definitely want to use newsgroups.


----------



## SkH (Feb 27, 2009)

*XBox 360*!


----------



## gk.7 (Feb 27, 2009)

I actually have both xD. I love both of them and I just play whatever. 

1 thing for sure mate, like other tempers have mentioned, DO NOT buy a DSi. It's just a waste of money. The camera sucks and you dont have a slot 2. And who cares about the SD slot? Just wait until it drops on price or just and trade ur old ds. 
If your looking for a next-gen console with better looking graphics and a bigger screen, go for the 360. Otherwise, the DS is good too.


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 27, 2009)

Xbox 360 + Halo 3 + Xbox Live Gold 12 months + HDMI/HD flast screen 30" or bigger, itz what heavens made out of xD


----------



## Vater Unser (Feb 27, 2009)

Already have a DS? Get an XBox360.
Don't have a DS yet? Get an XBox360.


----------



## Trolly (Feb 27, 2009)

I think you've already realised this, scanning the topic. But basically, getting a 360 with a decent hard drive, some games, the internet connect-y thing and Xbox Live costs a lot more altogether. I would save up for that, or if that'll take too long, just go for the DSi.


----------



## cocomonk22 (Mar 4, 2009)

If it's DSi or Xbox360, go with the 360.
If you want something to replace your old DS, get a DS Lite.


----------



## Tozarian (Mar 13, 2009)

Do what tastes right


----------

